
The journey of a first-time filmmaker through the eyes of a software engineer - gmirzaka
https://medium.com/@gulnara/the-journey-of-a-first-time-filmmaker-through-the-eyes-of-a-software-engineer-part-3-post-7236e0d7fba2
======
0898
Is there any reason you can't watch it online? (Apologies if you can and I'm
missing it.) It's just that you say "exposure is everything", but to see this
film I'd have to fly to New York and visit a film festival to see a 10 minute
film.

~~~
Fiahil
Usually, festivals require that the movie is not distributed when you apply
for a selection. I have yet to discover why, but it's probably because it
makes them more attractive.

~~~
modfodder
Yes, if everything was available online, it would take out the exclusivity of
the major festivals (which also act as markets for films without
distribution). Why brave Park City in January if you can just fire up the web
browser and see everything. But this also works into the filmmakers favor if
they make it into these festivals; over a week or weekend they can make some
very important connections face to face even if their film isn't picked up, as
well as gain valuable audience reaction that can be used to revise and tweak
before release.

And there's really nothing like spending a week watching 3-5 films a day with
enthusiastic crowds.

~~~
0898
I enjoyed the article, but part of me was hoping - with her software
background - she'd find some new lean approach to film making. I could be
wrong, but the process of making a short film seems as cumbersome as making a
feature. Pre-production, production, post-production, marketing, distribution.
I know this will sound naive, but does making a short film have to be such an,
um, production?

~~~
deckard1
if you're aiming for high production values that you might find in a feature
length film, then yeah. But you can find things on YouTube that are just a
camera and a guy, that qualify as being a "short". Depends on what you want to
achieve.

~~~
gmirzaka
very true, as a matter of fact you do not need to spend millions to make a
great movie - "Tangerine" is a good example. However, the less amount of money
you want to spend the more actual work you need to by yourself and
unfortunately one can't know everything about everything.

